# Mewing, bone smashing, macrodosing K2, and powerlifting. 4 year transformation.



## Mew92 (Oct 10, 2020)

^


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Oct 10, 2020)

You grew facial hair and have a autismo expression now 
Good job


----------



## DoWhatYouCan (Oct 10, 2020)

K2 dose?


----------



## Mew92 (Oct 10, 2020)

DoWhatYouCan said:


> K2 dose?


Didn't you hear the guy? Apparently it's just facial hair and an autistic facial expression.


----------



## Mew92 (Oct 10, 2020)

DoWhatYouCan said:


> K2 dose?


15000 mcg before bed. I also take a D3 supplement with 90 mcg in the morning and then I rub liquid K2 on my cheekbones and jawline.


----------



## Celexawer (Oct 10, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> ^


Can you Send more comparison pics with good angle and less bf percentage in the before one


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2020)

What age did you start?


----------



## Gonthar (Oct 10, 2020)

What's the after and what's the before pic?
What's with the blood, you aren't supposed to bone smash until you get injured, it can cause brain damage.


----------



## Chadline Chaddinson (Oct 10, 2020)

Is this blood from your bonesmashing sessions?
Mirin' ngl.


----------



## PhuccinManlet (Oct 10, 2020)

mirin


----------



## Hades (Oct 10, 2020)

starting age?


----------



## godlikesz (Oct 10, 2020)

looks like you grow some dem bones for real ( in under eye , zygos , jaw and blabla ) where do you buy K2


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 10, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> looks like you grow some dem bones for real ( in under eye , zygos , jaw and blabla ) where do you buy K2


he doesnt look like he grew any fucking bone. are you serious?


----------



## maxmendietta (Oct 10, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> he doesnt look like he grew any fucking bone. are you serious?


kys his ogee curve looks way better now


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 10, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> kys his ogee curve looks way better now



Its bc of the angle. Shitty as pictures


----------



## Clark69 (Oct 10, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> ^


gay michael cera brother to heath ledger look alike. mirin


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 10, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> 15000 mcg before bed. I also take a D3 supplement with 90 mcg in the morning and then I rub liquid K2 on my cheekbones and jawline.


that amount of k2 probably completely nullifies your mewing gains


----------



## mewcoper (Oct 10, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> 15000 mcg before bed. I also take a D3 supplement with 90 mcg in the morning and then I rub liquid K2 on my cheekbones and jawline.


using k2 as topic ? mirin your autism bro


----------



## Mew92 (Oct 10, 2020)

Grey said:


> What age did you start?


22


----------



## Mew92 (Oct 10, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> What's the after and what's the before pic?
> What's with the blood, you aren't supposed to bone smash until you get injured, it can cause brain damage.


Obviously the after is left, you idiot


----------



## Cope (Oct 10, 2020)

Imagine spending all that money (and time) on supplements, instead of AAS and HGH/peptides. What a waste.


----------



## Mew92 (Oct 10, 2020)

Cope said:


> Imagine spending all that money (and time) on supplements, instead of AAS and HGH/peptides. What a waste.


Actually, I have done several IGF1 LR3 cycles and dabbled with GHRP's a lot too


----------



## EllenJoy (Oct 10, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> Actually, I have done several IGF1 LR3 cycles and dabbled with GHRP's a lot too



Unlike the other faggots in this forum. Good job on actually doing stuff and ascending. 

I'm thankful for the knowledge you are sharing too. How intense were your bonemashing sessions?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 10, 2020)

You change naturally specially if you were in your teens before, soo... probably just losing weight did that


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Oct 10, 2020)

Mew92 said:


> ^


You just lost fast


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Oct 10, 2020)

aka lost body fat


----------



## Mew92 (Oct 10, 2020)

EllenJoy said:


> Unlike the other faggots in this forum. Good job on actually doing stuff and ascending.
> 
> I'm thankful for the knowledge you are sharing too. How intense were your bonemashing sessions?


To avoid brain damage, I didn't actually hit them, but rather I would rub them with glass bottles with as much pressure as possible.


----------



## Haven (Nov 11, 2021)

Fake results? @germanlooks


----------



## Lawton88 (Nov 11, 2021)

Mew92 said:


> 15000 mcg before bed. I also take a D3 supplement with 90 mcg in the morning and then I rub liquid K2 on my cheekbones and jawline.



I wonder if that much K2 is bad in the long run. It only takes about 200 mcg a day to make sure the calcium is being dropped right. I did see that study with the testosterone boost with crazy amounts though.


----------

